# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Пилотный хронограф

## Sveto

Что вы думаете о этих?

http://youtu.be/biwWKziGY4M

----------


## An-Z

Похоже на китайскую поделку, аляповато как то.. Обычно на российских часах название марки (производителя) присутствует на циферблате часов, хотя сейчас всё может быть...

----------


## Nazar

> Похоже на китайскую поделку, аляповато как то.. Обычно на российских часах название марки (производителя) присутствует на циферблате часов, хотя сейчас всё может быть...


присоединюсь к мнению.

----------


## Sveto

Кто делал промо-хронографы для ОКБ Сухой 1999-2000? Одна наша делегация получила немногое  хронографы от титана "Flanker Su-27"- я не вспоминаем имя производителя..

----------


## Холостяк

Это обычные сувенирные часы. Как вот тут на сайте расписывают, что вроде как ОКБ Сухой были заказчиками Российской часовой компании. 
Ссылка: http://www.rwc.ru/businessgift.html
Как правильно пишут, что солидные производители всегда указывают свою марку. Тут можно исключением сделать, что это точно не "Полёт" где делали официальные часы для МО СССР и России. Так же то, что на фото часы уж точно не титан. 
Старые добрые штурманские.....

----------


## An-Z

> ....Старые добрые штурманские.....


Вот, именно это ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ часы!))) 
Кстаи, поглядел сайт "Полёта", они тоже не на каждой марке своих часов название пишут...

----------


## Sveto

http://www.flickr.com/photos/8556580@N06/3962043330/
Knapo Su-27:)

П.С. Мой личный фаворит "Vostok Europe Caspian monster" но цена очень высока -EUR 374.00 (я надеялся хорошие старые русские цены  :Smile: )

----------


## zemvit

Сколько такие часики примерно стоят от и до?

----------


## Sanyaga

Попался на глаза часовой бренд AVI-8, есть достойные модели.

----------


## Darya99

Отличная коллекция.

----------

